# Snowbirds Entries.....



## Dwight Smith (Jan 21, 2003)

Just checked the Birds site and there are alreaady over 100 entries! Got yours in the mail yet.....tick, tock, tick, tock.....


----------



## Humpty (Feb 15, 2002)

Sent it in LAst week .....cant wait for it to get here ......


----------



## Dwight Smith (Jan 21, 2003)

Humpty.....it will be here before you know it!


----------



## Krisfo (Oct 14, 2002)

Gonna send mine in on Monday....

Kris Fowler


----------



## RCThunder (Dec 19, 2001)

Entries are looking good!! Oval and On-road running side by side  
We probably passed 200 with todays mail. 

Hope everyone has a good holiday as it is sneaking up fast!


----------



## totalrc (Sep 4, 2002)

My name is already on the list. I am looking forward to it. My ship approved my leave even though we are scheduled to be underway.

Lee


----------



## VA.RACER (May 5, 2003)

Mike, I called the hotel today to inquire about pit rooms. I was told that they may not offer them this year due to the renovations going on. The lady told me to check back next week.
Do you have further info on this?


----------



## RCThunder (Dec 19, 2001)

That is what they are telling me also. The hotel is spending a ton and might have all the rooms available for sleeping this year, thus eliminating the rooms we used last year for just pitting. I hope they can have some though..


----------



## travymoto1 (Aug 7, 2004)

Mike, I read somewere on your site or one of the entry forms that you can email in transponder # by a certain date, but I can't find it again. Is that true...and what is the deadline? My entry form did not have pt # on it but I am getting one asap.

Thanks


----------



## totalrc (Sep 4, 2002)

travymoto1 the date for emailing your transponder # is the 24th of Jan. That is what it says on the page that lists the entries. Hope this helps.

Lee


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

Travis email mike your name class and number here [email protected]


----------



## travymoto1 (Aug 7, 2004)

Thanks guys.


----------



## RCThunder (Dec 19, 2001)

Hello racers.. entries are flyin' in now since the New Year has passed. Looks like over 500 yesterday... lots of racers in Florida that I know are not registered, and many from out of state aren't either. If you can, please send them in so you are in. Thanks and cya soon!!


----------



## cneyedog (Jan 22, 2002)

Mike, mine should be in your mailbox Thursday ! :thumbsup:


----------



## CBear3 (Oct 6, 2003)

Priority mailed it yesterday, should be there for the weekend.
CK


----------



## RCThunder (Dec 19, 2001)

Thanks everyone... we are excited. 1 month away. Can you believe it! I don't think many can believe it either. This year has flown by. Ton of entries today in the mail. On-Road and Oval running pretty close, with On-Road head by a few. We would love to have an even split 50-50. 

CYA!!


----------

